# Door work in marbella-mijas-fuengi or benal



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi folks, 

I currently work offshore (oil and gas rigs) and moving out to fuengirola early next year and my current Rota will give me 21 days at home when I'm off the rig and looking to get a little door work to keep me busy from time to time, would be looking at Fuengirola obviously but wouldn't mind the short drive to either mijas,Marbella or the other direction benalmadena... 

Does anyone know any information that might point me in the right direction of who to see, rates or any other kind of information regarding this subject ?? 

Thanks again, 

Great forum and has been really helpful so far to me

Regards 

Dan


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oil rigger said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I currently work offshore (oil and gas rigs) and moving out to fuengirola early next year and my current Rota will give me 21 days at home when I'm off the rig and looking to get a little door work to keep me busy from time to time, would be looking at Fuengirola obviously but wouldn't mind the short drive to either mijas,Marbella or the other direction benalmadena...
> 
> ...




Door work- you mean doorman/ bouncer?

I'd say your chances are pretty slim, and rates would be very low, considering the high unemployment in the area. It's over 30% in Andalucia, and around 65% generally for the under 25yrs age group.

Some may consider it unfair for you to even try, when you already have a well paid rig job, and many, many locals would be desperate for such work just to feed themselves.

Apart from getting friendly with some bar owners, you could look at local,papers for ads. You can read Sur in English online.

Bear in mind, you'd probably be working in the black ( illegal) or effectively be self employed, which strictly speaking means you should be paying around 260€/ month autonomo.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Oil rigger said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I currently work offshore (oil and gas rigs) and moving out to fuengirola early next year and my current Rota will give me 21 days at home when I'm off the rig and looking to get a little door work to keep me busy from time to time, would be looking at Fuengirola obviously but wouldn't mind the short drive to either mijas,Marbella or the other direction benalmadena...
> 
> ...


No all the mums (and dads) scrub their own doors/door steps here in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oil rigger said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I currently work offshore (oil and gas rigs) and moving out to fuengirola early next year and my current Rota will give me 21 days at home when I'm off the rig and looking to get a little door work to keep me busy from time to time, would be looking at Fuengirola obviously but wouldn't mind the short drive to either mijas,Marbella or the other direction benalmadena...
> 
> ...


As long as you are fluent in Spanish and have the correct paperwork ie residencia, padron and certificates that doormen need these days, then I guess you've just got to go around to places that use doormen and ask if they're employing??! (hhhhmm, that could be a fun night out in itself lol)

Personally, I dont rate your chances of finding anything tho - but who knows?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Oil rigger (Jun 2, 2013)

mmmmmh the last thing i would want to do is be taken food from anyones mouth by taking there jobs on the door but its just ive been doing the doors many years (im 30 now  ) and was hoping to do the same out there when im home, i know a few lads who have done it in marbella and there wasnt any paperwork ect needed (SIA ect) at all, it was just a case of a bloke who knows a bloke who knows a bloke that the work came about and with the pubs, clubs ect i thought there would be good oppertunitys for door supervisors especially during the summer months...

is there any actual security consultants or security suppliers in the said areas ?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I recall a good few years ago in Tenerife that the British guys who were outside the clubs/bars touting Brits in, were the same guys who were later inside the premises throwing them out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oil rigger said:


> mmmmmh the last thing i would want to do is be taken food from anyones mouth by taking there jobs on the door but its just ive been doing the doors many years (im 30 now  ) and was hoping to do the same out there when im home, i know a few lads who have done it in marbella and there wasnt any paperwork ect needed (SIA ect) at all, it was just a case of a bloke who knows a bloke who knows a bloke that the work came about and with the pubs, clubs ect i thought there would be good oppertunitys for door supervisors especially during the summer months...
> 
> is there any actual security consultants or security suppliers in the said areas ?


None that I know of. The bars and clubs find their own, but the police are quite strict on the rules and regs - that said, they dont mess around when they throw people out - unlike the UK. You would need to be fluent in Spanish. 

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> None that I know of. The bars and clubs find their own, but the police are quite strict on the rules and regs - that said, they dont mess around when they throw people out - unlike the UK. You would need to be fluent in Spanish.
> 
> Jo xxx


The kind of door people you are talking about are unlikely to be working legally. In Spain to be a Vigilante de seguridad you have to have adequate training and pass both written and physical exams, then get your license. There are three kinds mainly, Vigilante de Seguridad, Escolta and Vigilante de explosivos for which you also need to obtain a fire arms license. There are many companies such as Prosegur which is national. 
Here is a link to the government website which gives all the details such as requirements, training, etc
Funciones - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> The kind of door people you are talking about are unlikely to be working legally. In Spain to be a Vigilante de seguridad you have to have adequate training and pass both written and physical exams, then get your license. There are three kinds mainly, Vigilante de Seguridad, Escolta and Vigilante de explosivos for which you also need to obtain a fire arms license. There are many companies such as Prosegur which is national.
> Here is a link to the government website which gives all the details such as requirements, training, etc
> Funciones - Ministerio del Interior


Indeed! I'm only going on what I have seen and know about the doormen in the areas the OP is looking at. There is a bit of a rough side, its not legal as such but the guardia tend to turn a blind eye.

Jo xxx


----------

